# Adding Biozyme to a Shrimp Tank.



## MARKCOUSINS (26 Jan 2014)

Hi guys,i know there are a few people using Genchem Biozyme in their shrimp tanks.I was wondering if anyone could advise on how much to dose,dosing frequency and do you just sprinkle it on the surface of the water?Cheers Mark


----------



## aliclarke86 (26 Jan 2014)

I just dump about a 3rd of a spoon by the filter outlet daily mate, it soon starts breaking up and spreads throughout. I used to add nearly a spoon a day when I had loads of baby and juvis but I soon saw it building up when they got older so I backed it up.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (26 Jan 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> I just dump about a 3rd of a spoon by the filter outlet daily mate, it soon starts breaking up and spreads throughout. I used to add nearly a spoon a day when I had loads of baby and juvis but I soon saw it building up when they got older so I backed it up.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


Thanks Ali for the info Can i ask how many liters your tank is?Cheers Mark.


----------



## aliclarke86 (26 Jan 2014)

Tis about 60 my friend 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (26 Jan 2014)

Thank alot Ali that gives me a bit of idea.I suppose like you said if the tank i slightly stocked lower dose and when you get the invasion of little nippers(hopefully!)you increase the dose.Cheers Mark


----------

